# Warping board plan



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

need some warping board plans. I've been looking at this website.
http://www.allfiberarts.com/library/gallery/blwarpboard.htm
unfortunately, I can't read the plans(too small) to see the dimensions of how far apart to make the pegs. Anyone want to help me out?


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Beats me. I tried zooming in, but it only looks like chicken scratch.


----------

